# Wild black Cherry



## jtstar (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anyone ever use wild black cherries to make wine these that I found have a bitter taste to them here is a picture of them


----------



## Julie (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not that familiar with them but they look like choke cherries and you can make wine from choke cherries


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 29, 2010)

Picture is kind of small, to me they looked more like poke berries. You would not want to use these. CHoke Cherries are okay though. Make sure you confirm the berrie before using. Wouln't want you to end up sick or worse.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 29, 2010)

black cherries can be used to make a wine that will take about two years to drink. I'm not sure those are black cherries either as the leaves look too wide. Black cherry trees are trees, not shrubs like chokecherries. What I mean is that chokecherries grow about 20 feet tall where black cherries are 40-60 feet or more tall.


----------



## Duster (Nov 29, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Picture is kind of small, to me they looked more like poke berries. You would not want to use these. CHoke Cherries are okay though. Make sure you confirm the berrie before using. Wouln't want you to end up sick or worse.



agreed. I have heard of some old timers eating poke greens but from what I know poke berries can make you sick


----------



## Sirs (Nov 30, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Picture is kind of small, to me they looked more like poke berries. You would not want to use these. CHoke Cherries are okay though. Make sure you confirm the berrie before using. Wouln't want you to end up sick or worse.



Poke berries grow on stalks not trees people who've never did anything with them confuse them with everything easy way to tell poke berries is to grab one and squeeze a ripe poke berry will mash very easy (and the stain is hard to get off) with almost no seed wild black cherries have a bigger seed in them in fact are mostly seed lol.....
the greens part of the poke plant can be eaten but need to be either from new shoots on the plant or new sprouts from the ground before the stem turns red, they need to be boiled then have all the water drained twice before eating. They are really good if you eat alot expect to be cleaned out as I used to be told. The berries can be made into wine but not for drinknig like normal it has always been used as a medicine for arthritis for ages it is taken in very small quanities daily kinda like the elderberry syrup is done.


----------

